
Ask HN: Does anyone want to pair program with me? - estsauver
I wanted to try out an experiment: I’m going to offer to pair program with anyone on pretty much anything. For ~an hour, I’ll work with you on whatever you want over google hangouts&#x2F; something else.<p>I’m happy to work on whatever you want. I&#x27;m most comfortable with Scala&#x2F;Postgres&#x2F;AWS and have some vague muscle memory for Ruby and Rails from a past time.<p>Some examples of things to work on:<p>* Need help building your first api client for something using akka-http?
* You want to get started using scalacheck?
* You want to start automating things with ansible and can&#x27;t figure out where to start<p>Who am I?<p>I’m Earl St Sauver, I’m the CTO of a startup that’s using Scala + ML and satellite imagery to deliver seed and fertilizer to rural Subsaharan african farmers on credit. I was a YC Fellow in 2015 and made the Forbes 30 under 30 last year. I’m definitely not the best programmer lurking these woods, but I don’t think I’ll waste your time.<p>Rules:<p>* Please let it be something you’re comfortable working on in public. I won’t sign an NDA and I want to be able to write about the problem we solve.
* Don’t be an asshole.<p>How to sign up:<p>Send me an email at earl at apolloagriculture dot com with the subject line starting with “PAIR PROGRAMMING”. I’m in Amsterdam time so please propose a time that’s plausible for both of us and add a sentence or two about what you want to work on.<p>Why:<p>It&#x27;s an experiment, I want to see who shows up and brings interesting problems forward. I have a suspicion that it&#x27;ll both be an interesting way to track the problems people have, a good way to build community, and maybe eventually a good way to recruit people.<p>I first made the offer in the scala community and I&#x27;ve had a few really great successful pair programming sessions with people, and so I thought I would make the offer generally.
======
rbalsdon
This sounds a lot like discovery learning!
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discovery_learning](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discovery_learning)

If there was a way to sign up for regular sessions like a MOOC, I would be at
the top of that list. There’s a problem with formalizing an extremely informal
way of learning though...

------
mabynogy
Yes, you can count on me. I do JS and C++ mostly. I'm for people to feel the
more comfortable as possible. I encourage them to use their favorite
programming language and I try to agree with them on an interface (files, db,
libs, web api...).

I can propose you that. I'm reachable on IRC on that channel:
[http://dailyprog.org/chat/](http://dailyprog.org/chat/)

------
anikdas
I am used to Python, JS. I am in the NLP/Chatbot field for past 3 years. Have
a cool idea to implement that includes data scraping and visualization.

If you have free time, I am reachable at my email: anik at anikdas dot com.

------
ken
This is an intriguing opportunity, but unfortunately I'm using almost the
opposite technologies from you, and I'm not confident I could transfer enough
knowledge in an hour to be more useful than a rubber duck (no offense).

If there were someone working in the Clojure or D3 space who was interested,
I'd give it a try.

------
rubicon33
Scala + ML ... what are you using for this?

~~~
estsauver
We're doing most of our ML in python right now. We're probably heading towards
a unified scala+spark platform in the next year or two though.

